# monster level 2 clutch problem



## zomowiec (Jan 26, 2007)

Like the topic says. 2 years ago put in monster stage 2 clutch with lightweight flywheel. 20k miles later of regular daily driving, no beating at it at all clutch broke. Took it apart today and realized that one of the clutch disk spring broke in half fell off and did some damage to other springs. Can u just get disk by itself or do you have to but whole setup?


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Call Monster. They have great customer care.


----------

